# Anyone ridden in Verbier (Switzerland)?



## daletrail (Jan 24, 2005)

Anyone out there been to Verbier? I have ridden Les Gets/Morzine area on a few trips and want to try somewhere different this Summer.

Any advice on lift-assisted trails/bike shops/bike-friendly hotels?


----------



## Uzzi (Oct 28, 2003)

daletrail said:


> Anyone out there been to Verbier? I have ridden Les Gets/Morzine area on a few trips and want to try somewhere different this Summer.
> 
> Any advice on lift-assisted trails/bike shops/bike-friendly hotels?


I think Verbier has about 200 km of signposted trail and yes you can take your bike up with the cable car. It does however not have a trailnetwork like you found in Portes du Soleil. We're in Montreux (45 min. from Verbier) and if we wanna do lift assisted rides we go to Portes du Soleil or Crans Montana.

We've done some amazing rides near Verbier but none where sign posted and we didn't use the lift. I can give you all the info on the routes around Verbier that I know.......if you want that.........

I know of a UK company that does mountain biking around Verbier, forgot their name. Chalets etc. you can book through www.verbier.ch.


----------

